# Merry Christmas!!! (my wife)



## shadowlands (Dec 10, 2010)

Removing my images... too many ill folks up in this house... peace...


----------



## imstuner (Dec 10, 2010)

I think you should change the style of clothing. I seen your past photos and she is always in booty shorts. I don&#8217;t know, it makes her look cheap in these pictures. I can also see her tan like which just looks weird for me. Maybe you can touch that up in PS.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 10, 2010)

Im not sure if youre just *sharing* these... or looking for C/C, so i wasnt sure what to include. So here it is.
IMHO, I think that whatever shes going with the positioning of her head/neck is not making her chin/neck area very flattering. Also, dont know if its just me or not... but her knees look dry and coarse, so the lighter skin sticks out from the rest of her leg. Like an elbow. Maybe some lotion? :er:

Ive never worked with background settings so I'm not sure how much of a pain they are... or if getting wrinkles is inevitable, but there are a large amount of very noticeable wrinkles surrounding her feet. Im not sure if it would benefit the shot to clone those out for a seamless look?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 10, 2010)

imstuner said:


> I think you should change the style of clothing. I seen you past photos and she is always in booty shorts.



+1


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 10, 2010)

nada


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 10, 2010)

imstuner said:


> I think you should change the style of clothing. I seen your past photos and she is always in booty shorts. I dont know, it makes her look cheap in these pictures. I can also see her tan like which just looks weird for me. Maybe you can touch that up in PS.


 
True on the tan lines, etc... but I disagree on the boy-shorts. I love 'em! To each his own!


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 10, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Im not sure if youre just *sharing* these... or looking for C/C, so i wasnt sure what to include. So here it is.
> IMHO, I think that whatever shes going with the positioning of her head/neck is not making her chin/neck area very flattering. Also, dont know if its just me or not... but her knees look dry and coarse, so the lighter skin sticks out from the rest of her leg. Like an elbow. Maybe some lotion? :er:
> 
> Ive never worked with background settings so I'm not sure how much of a pain they are... or if getting wrinkles is inevitable, but there are a large amount of very noticeable wrinkles surrounding her feet. Im not sure if it would benefit the shot to clone those out for a seamless look?


 
Mostly sharing. But thanks for taking the time. 
The background is much improved actually. It was extremely wrinkled before. Sure, it can better... but this version is much improved.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Dec 10, 2010)

shadowlands said:


> imstuner said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should change the style of clothing. I seen your past photos and she is always in booty shorts. I dont know, it makes her look cheap in these pictures. I can also see her tan like which just looks weird for me. Maybe you can touch that up in PS.
> ...



Boy shorts are great! Just think a variety of clothing would benefit her--so that it doesnt look like her entire wardrobe is just boy shorts. Maybe different color boy shorts... a different style.. a dress... anything. Mix it up


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 10, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > imstuner said:
> ...


 
Indeed... we both agree to this look for this t-shirt.


----------



## eric-holmes (Dec 10, 2010)

She must have forgot her wedding ring.


----------



## imstuner (Dec 10, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > imstuner said:
> ...


 
I agree mix it up a bit.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 10, 2010)

I think you should post something w/ different outfits to be honest. I know u like her in shorts and undies but it gives the wrong impression to others IMO. It's your choice. Also I'd post more in the beginner section, you'll get more help there from people as more people tend to go there.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2010)

Is your background laying on a carpeted floor?  I've never used a fabric background, so I could be wide of the mark.  If it is, I wonder if there would be any difference having it laying on a hard floor with the feet causing wrinkles.  Just a thought.


----------



## imstuner (Dec 10, 2010)

You could use a panel of plywood for the flooring and that ould fix that issue.


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 10, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> She must have forgot her wedding ring.


 
Ha! Indeed. She left it on the dresser... 
she's wearing it in some of her pics on my flickr page.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 10, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> .... post more in the beginner section, *you'll get more help there* ....




Well not always. Good possibility that one or two will have something useful to add to the thread, and about 72 others parroting some snide remark one clever poster has come up with. But then again you just might get in when the forum is in a good mood and actually get a lot of real help. Seems to depend on the hour of the day.


Sound like a rant? It is, sorry.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2010)

shadowlands said:


> Removing my images... too many ill folks up in this house... peace...


 Understandable.  Peace.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 10, 2010)

Patrice said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > .... post more in the beginner section, *you'll get more help there* ....
> ...


 
I do agree with you. It seems like a cat fight there a lot. Seems like people pick their fav TFP friends and oh, there's the "thanks" button of course. I usually like to associate with other forums also that way I get mixed opinions.


----------

